# Ghost Effect



## kiran

Hi everyone!
I need help with achieving ghost effect for clothing and shoes with as little PhotoShop as possible? I need nice set up with all lines and details of the product (back, front, left, right, up, down... you name it) visible on the picture. PLEASE HELP! PLEASE HELP!
I am sooooooooo looking forward to hearing from you. 

kiran


----------



## Christie Photo

kiran said:


> I need help with achieving ghost effect for clothing and shoes with as little PhotoShop as possible?



First, get a ghost....

Seriously, I have NO clue what you mean by "ghost effect."

-Pete


----------



## KmH

That, and we only hear from you when you're in a bind.


----------



## kiran

@Pete: Believe me, if I only could I would get a real ghost  This is what I mean Charles by Charles David Risque at Zappos.com; when you see a shoe, especially a sandal as if foot was in it, with all strings nicely placed.

@Keith: I do not have any wisdom to share; just a beginner asking for help. May I?


----------



## robertwsimpson

lol fishing line?


----------

